# Gültige Standard Gateway-Adresse eines Routers per Hand  berechnen



## cristallin (20. Juli 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem.
Ich habe zwei PCs im Netz.
PC 1: 201.5.65.223 /25
PC 2: 201.6.15.21 /25

Die beiden PCs sind mit einem Router verbunden.

Wie berechne ich per Hand die jeweils gültige Standard gateway adresse des Routers für jeden PC im Netz? 

Das ist eine Klausuraufgabe.  Die Antworten habe ich schon.

Und Standardgateway PC1: 201.5.65.232
Standardgateway PC2: 201.6.15.65


Nur, ich weiss nicht, wie man auf diese Adresse gekommen ist. 

Hier im Forum habe ich gelesen, wie man die die Broadcast Adresse berechnet hat. http://www.tutorials.de/forum/netzwerke/114656-broadcast-berechnen.html

Das sollte auch für die Standard gateway Adresse möglich sein. Oder?


----------



## zeroize (6. August 2009)

Tja - da sieht man mal wieder wie falsche einige Fragen in Klausuren sein können.
Das Standardgateway in einem Netzwerk ist frei wählbar, solange es Teil des Subnetzes ist.
Es ist ja nur die Adresse, an den alle Anfragen gestellt werden, die nicht im eigenen Netzwerk liegen.

Wahrscheinlich (aber kein Zwang) ist es, dass der Netzwerkadmin die erste oder letzte verfügbare Netzwerkadresse für das Standardgateway nutzt.


----------

